# Awk



## Vivek788 (Nov 8, 2007)

Whenever i run any awk command i get the error

awk: 1: unexpected character 0xc2


What could this be?
I have never tried awk,i just tried the command as it was given in a tutorial.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 8, 2007)

Check this.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 8, 2007)

I only got this
*forums.devshed.com/linux-help-33/my-first-pipeline-last-users-463284.html


----------



## Vivek788 (Nov 9, 2007)

ok i think the problem is with my keyboard...the quote is not printed exactly the way it is in the site and all..i am having that prob..i have posted it in open source forum.


----------

